# NO BAITING IN TEXAS



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

Just to Hijack the thread about Hijacking your deer and "special corner".....
I had two best friends almost kill each other over a hunting lease they shared for 4 years when one shot a real nice 170+ 11 pt....Texas should definitely follow some of these other states and make it "NO BAITING" or at least limit baiting,hell, I have never hunted National Forest, but i heard it is no baiting and i could respect a story and trophy out of that place. lets see, it starts with spears on horse back, bows and arrows, rifles, then 1000 yard rifles with feeders and blinds, and yes i have hunted "baited blinds" in the past, and each year i have tried to make it more of a challenge. we moved the feeders to 200 and 300 yards for rifle (and i have no choice as this is a vendor's lease, but i guess i could choose not to go), and this year there will not be a feeder that "rings the dinner bell" we will put out acorns when we get there. (yes, still baiting, but no where close to a FEEDER" and the year after next, we will get rid of the blinds and feeders and use scents, rattling and spot and stalk on both my vendors lease and my own spot. Thank's to my 8 year old son for opening my eyes on his first hunting trip and saying "ummm, dad, do they come here everyday to eat? well i though we were gonna go HUNTING, this is boring just waiting for them to come and eat, lets go find them and sneak up on em, that will be a lot more fun..." ......and as i love my son with all my heart, i would appreciate you keep the slanders to yourself...


----------



## Pocboy (Aug 12, 2004)

And we're off.....


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

yeah that makes sense...let's pass some more regulation for the 1% of people that can't get along....

maybe we need a special season for homosexuals to hunt as well.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

BigMike, you seem to have a pretty smart young boy there...congrats


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

To each their own. Hopefully you will wear orange or some other vibrant color when you are out stalking. I've hunted many different ways and I now prefer to just sit in a stand and see what I see and usually the shooting is done with a camera. I will occasionly shoot a cull buck or a doe if I plan to make sausage and will shoot at all coyotes I see. Pigs are a toss up. Sometimes yes, sometimes no. I'm just not that mad at the critters anymore and I would never presume to tell others how to hunt. If its legal and they get the same enjoyment out of it that I do, more power to them. :brew:


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Ahhhhhh.....I think I'll just sit this one out. This subject
Just goes nowhere. Be thankful for what we have. You aren't required nor are you forced to hunt over feeders, without feeders with or without rifles, compound bows, decked out in camo or stripped buck naked. Be thankful you live in a state that has an abundance of wildlife and hunting opportunities. 
I'm done.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Hey Big Mike I like the way your son thinks.


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

daddyeaux said:


> BigMike, you seem to have a pretty smart young boy there...congrats





elkhunter49 said:


> Hey Big Mike I like the way your son thinks.


 Last year he had just turned 8, and the first trip to the blind was kind of like "so, we jsut sit here and wait for them to eat" and i tried to explain why we were hunting this way......that evening i asked if he was ready to go back to the blind and he asked "are we just going to sit there and wait agian?" and i said yes so he didnt want to go....trying my best to introduce into hunting, i said we would wait in the cover of the trees and wait, so he went and we ended up lying on the ground the whole time so he liked that better.... that was this passing season, so 2011 season, he wants to bow blind hunt from a tree along a draw he found and he said wants to plant a 3/4 acre oat patch so yes, thank you, he is actually teaching me a little bit about excitement....and he's been practicing everyday with his youth bow and since christmas is up to 30 yards


----------



## Encinal (Jan 18, 2008)

BIGMIKE77 said:


> Last year he had just turned 8, and the first trip to the blind was kind of like "so, we jsut sit here and wait for them to eat" and i tried to explain why we were hunting this way......that evening i asked if he was ready to go back to the blind and he asked "are we just going to sit there and wait agian?" and i said yes so he didnt want to go....trying my best to introduce into hunting, i said we would wait in the cover of the trees and wait, so he went and we ended up lying on the ground the whole time so he liked that better.... that was this passing season, so 2011 season, he wants to bow blind hunt from a tree along a draw he found and he said wants to plant a 3/4 acre oat patch so yes, thank you, he is actually teaching me a little bit about excitement....and he's been practicing everyday with his youth bow and since christmas is up to 30 yards


I hated deer blinds when I was younger too... I liked to drive around.


----------



## texasbagman (Oct 1, 2007)

BIGMIKE77 said:


> Last year he had just turned 8, and the first trip to the blind was kind of like "so, we jsut sit here and wait for them to eat" and i tried to explain why we were hunting this way......that evening i asked if he was ready to go back to the blind and he asked "are we just going to sit there and wait agian?" and i said yes so he didnt want to go....trying my best to introduce into hunting, i said we would wait in the cover of the trees and wait, so he went and we ended up lying on the ground the whole time so he liked that better.... that was this passing season, *so 2011 season, he wants to bow blind hunt from a tree along a draw he found and he said wants to plant a 3/4 acre oat patch* so yes, thank you, he is actually teaching me a little bit about excitement....and he's been practicing everyday with his youth bow and since christmas is up to 30 yards


So let me get this straight... Your 8 year old son didn't like hunting from a blind on a feeder, so he scouted out a draw to put a tree stand in and then wants to do a food plot there?

Am I the only one thinking this is still hunting over bait out of a stand?


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

come on guys....

it's total bull **** to hunt where a deer eats, but it's completley ethical to shoot them on a well used trail on their way to eat...


----------



## Buck Tag (Dec 19, 2010)

Two good points...


----------



## sasquatch (Jul 8, 2008)

"we moved the feeders to 200 and 300 yards for rifle" 

Why did you do this? So you could take longer shots than normal and risk being off the mark so you can wound one? Shooting deer at feeders allows you the opportunity to look a deer over and decide if it is one you want to kill. No, its not the same as heading out into the vast forest with a pack and a tent to stalk deer or elk. Those opportunities are out there. Take your son on a bonified wilderness hunt, there are over the counter tags as well as some easy draw hunts to get in Colorado and New Mexico.


----------



## TailHunter3 (May 21, 2009)

Really?


----------



## sasquatch (Jul 8, 2008)

TailHunter3 said:


> Really?


 Really!!


----------



## Tommy2000 (Mar 23, 2008)

Kyle 1974 said:


> come on guys....
> 
> it's total bull **** to hunt where a deer eats, but it's completley ethical to shoot them on a well used trail on their way to eat...


 Better yet, wait until they are through eating before shooting. A last meal kinda thing.


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

Each man has a right to choose how and where he hunts as long as he can afford it and it is legal. I see nothing wrong with hunting over a feeder as opposed to a corn field in Iowa or a costal field in Montana, or an Oak Tree loaded with acorns in Brownwood. Its all the same.


----------



## lovethemreds (Mar 23, 2005)

So, you have been hunting over feeders for years and first time out your son says it's boring and now you think nobody in TX should use feeders? But food plots are ok? I love that I can hunt anyway I want in TX and not have to deal with anyone telling me how to hunt. Good luck in your not baited food plot hunts.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Kyle 1974 said:


> maybe we need a special season for homosexuals to hunt as well.


That would be gay...


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

The great thing about Texas is that we have some of the world's best biologists with TPWD who recognize what works best not only for managing the resource, but to allow as much freedom for the hunter as long as it makes sense on a biological basis.

In most of Texas the cover and food sources would make it very difficult to be successful on deer with the use of feeders and stands. It is a very critical part of management that we allow hunters to harvest/kill a targeted percentage of the state deer population each season. I don't think any of us would approve of the state poisoning deer or bringing in government hunters to cull the population done from helicopters as occurs in some parts of the world.

The good news for those who don't want to hunt with a feeder or stand is that Texas doesn't mandate that you do it. You are free to hunt however you want as long as it's legal and safe. So if you hunted a different way up north were you came from, then continue to do it your way down here, just leave everyone else alone and try to get over your stupid self.

Hunting up north is different. For the most part you can be successful stalking deer there, especially in colder weather when deer is much more predictable. I've hunted the north land and have also found that the deer there are pretty tame compared to most Texas deer.

Recently in Washington State I found that you could walk up to within very easy rifle range of hundreds of deer and with a little effort at stalking I could have easily shot them with a bow even when they were out in the middle of a field with no cover for 1/2 a mile. Just one example...










You just can do that in Texas. This was during the season and in an area that allows public hunting and gets plenty of pressure.

By the way, Washington doesn't allow you to shoot does and the buck/doe ratio is beyond out of control. Has to be 20+ does per buck. This is so strange that they manage their deer resources so poorly when they micromanage their fish populations to the point where you better have a lawyer and an aquatic biologist with you while fishing.


----------



## anton (Aug 2, 2005)

I hunt primarily in two states, TX and Missouri. In Mizzo you are not allowed to hunt over baited area's. You also must stop baiting area's a month before hunting season begins. Im not preaching that this is a more ethical or the proper way to hunt. Just simply stating i believe as long as you follow the rules that the state implies, then everything is fine.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

BIGMIKE77 said:


> Texas should definitely follow some of these other states and make it "NO BAITING"


How about we tell those other states to go have carnal knowledge with themselves? Better yet, how about you move there?

While you are at it, you might want to join the Hunt Fair Chase organization and find out what you can do to support ethical hunting...

http://www.huntfairchase.com/

One of their premises, supported by every Major Hunting Organization is that we support each other rather than do the work for the anti-hunting crowd...*

DIVIDED WE FALL*

Hunting is a personal experience filled with personal choices taking place in many areas with varying traditions and rules. The concept of "fair chase" is a noble one and something that is meant to be a unifying, governing force. The concept was not created as a test to divide ethical hunters.

One of the reasons why our wildlife and habitat conservation system works is because individual states regulate what goes on within that state. Can you imagine the train wreck that would occur if the same rules applied for all states regardless of traditions, the diverse species of game, and various habitats found in different regions?

Deer hunting with a crossbows is legal in Ohio, but not in some other states. Baiting deer is legal in some states, yet frowned upon by hunters in other states. You can run bear and cougar with hounds in some western states, but only spot and stalk hunt in others. Steel shot, lead shot, plugged shotguns, expandable broadheads, inline muzzleloaders - the list goes on and on.

The bottom line - we are too small of a group not to support each other.

If you hunt, you belong to a fraternity. If a hunting method is legal in another state, but not in your state, crying foul won't help the bigger picture. If a way of hunting is under attack in another state, your way is under attack, even if you do not agree with or practice this method.


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

I think its a personal choice. I say those that think baiting is not "sportsman like" should turn off their feeders. Enjoy the challenge! Where I do have a problem is telling other folks they shouldn't use feeders because it is not sportsman like! For a minute there, I thought this was a "Croaker" thread.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

I still wanna see somebody stalk a deer through S. texas brush country...


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

dwilliams35 said:


> I still wanna see somebody stalk a deer through S. texas brush country...


:rotfl:


----------



## marlin50lrs (Apr 12, 2010)

How ethical is an 8 yo bowhunting? Can he even draw enough poundage to kill a deer?


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

dwilliams35 said:


> I still wanna see somebody stalk a deer through S. Texas brush country...


Or though East Texas on a carpet of dry leaves three inches thick.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

GSMAN said:


> For a minute there, I thought this was a "Croaker" thread.


I'm very much against using a feeder for Croaker.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

I agree completely with.......awwwww never mind, check! Next bettor.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

AvianQuest said:


> I'm very much against using a feeder for Croaker.


I'm the opposite. I'm against using croaker in the feeder. They gum up the works when they start breaking down. And the stench.....Whoooo!!!!


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Too Tall said:


> I'm the opposite. I'm against using croaker in the feeder. They gum up the works when they start breaking down. And the stench.....Whoooo!!!!


You have to change out the funnel and the disk as well as enlarge the holes (darn rookies).

Check out www.CroakerFeeders.com for parts and instructions.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Next thing your gonna want fully automatic weapons and beer illegal in the deer stands.... oh wait......nevermind.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

just keep 5! 

all seriousness aside, it would be tough to spot and stalk on small tracts of land, which most that hunt in TX usually hunt on (20-200acres for example) due to the fact that most of TX is PRIVATE land...

i'm a hunter and in the pursuit of my game, i use anything i can that is legal to maximize my potential for a kill....i'm not in it to watch the birds and little critters, i'm out to get meat and sometimes a nice rack to go with it....personally, it's a sport or hobby to me.


----------



## Clint Leopold (Mar 7, 2006)

Hunting to me is being able to relax and to take my mind off things. You can walk around all you want....I'm gonna sit my butt in my comfortable stand and enjoy my day off!!!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Clint Leopold said:


> Hunting to me is being able to relax and to take my mind off things. You can walk around all you want....I'm gonna sit my butt in my comfortable stand and enjoy my day off!!!


i like the way you think....i know i get my best naps in my blind. :cheers:


----------



## DerekT68 (Jan 16, 2011)

i'm all for stalk hunting instead of baiting but don't think Texas should go to "NO BAITING" regulation. the tiny patch of woods on family properety(40 acres whole property, 5 woods) that me & my uncle hunt isn't big enough for stalk hunt. we have to depend heavily on feeders.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Kyle 1974 said:


> yeah that makes sense...let's pass some more regulation for the 1% of people that can't get along....
> 
> maybe we need a special season for homosexuals to hunt as well.


1%...you give their numbers too much credit. More like 0.0001%.

What would be better is for these yahoos to figure what's important in life and why it is that they "enjoy" hunting. Listening to them talk, it sure doesn't sound enjoyable to me.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

if you don't bait your lease , then you won't be able to pull the neighbor's deer onto your property.


no-brainer


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

I am baiting this year only with Miller Lite.. no one drinks that **** anyway... I will let you know the results... May get crazy and put a keg out with a timer on it, so it sprays at certain times.. set up a little bar.. for em.. I am sure some buck will be on the look out for a doe drinking beer, makes her a little easy.. then BOOM!

May even setup some doe decoys on the bar.... that way they think they have a shot..


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

I'm going to start posting copies of these threads on their scrapes and boring them to death....


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

boomgoon said:


> I'm going to start posting copies of these threads on their scrapes and boring them to death....


No Joke...

I think they would enjoy the high fence read as well.


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

I like Kyles idea of a homosexuals only special season where they have to wear hi-vis pink over 70% of thier body and only shoot the bucks you have pics of riding other bucks


----------



## Hogsticker24 (Oct 7, 2008)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> if you don't bait your lease , then you won't be able to pull the neighbor's deer onto your property.
> 
> no-brainer


hahahahahahahahahahahahaha....well duh isnt that what everyone does


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Encinal said:


> I hated deer blinds when I was younger too... I liked to drive around.


Still not a fan of 'em either ... but ... I must admit I love a good ladder stand about 50 yards off a fresh scrape. This is usually where I'll spend a late morning and early afternoon.

I'm a huge fan of the truck ... drive, spot, stalk ... cover more ground, see more animals ... pick a deer and go get him.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> I'm a huge fan of the truck ... drive, spot, stalk ... cover more ground, see more animals ... pick a deer and go get him.


As long as it's a stick shift without a radio or power steering. People who do that in tricked out trucks with automatic trans and all the comforts just aren't real hunters.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh yeah ... and none of that heated seat business either ...


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

boomgoon said:


> I'm going to start posting copies of these threads on their scrapes and boring them to death....


Post them on the feeder legs so they can read the funny papers while having a snack. :biggrin:


----------



## bearwrestler (Nov 16, 2010)

If hunting whitetail has gotten so boreing you have to start comeing up with creative ways to make it harder you should maybe start hunting in africa where the game are more challenging. Stretching shots out to the ends of your limits only add to the chances of not makeing a clean kill and letting wounded game to run off were they cant be found to die.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

That's actually a pretty good point Bear:

Feeders to have a lot of pros that haven't been discussed, aside from giving the animals some needed groceries in tough parts of the year and to touch on your shot stretching mention - feeders habitualize animals. And because of this, they allow the herd to be "sampled" at a consistent rate (for management). And they generally allow for a lower yardage, easier shot at the animal which reduces the risk of making a poor shot. This hones a shooters ability and makes all shooters (especially the young bucks) more comfortable and confident when pulling the trigger.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

BigMike, just curious are you a native born Texan? If so did you go to UT? Also I am really against the homosexuals having a special season, then half of our deer camp would have an unfair advantage.


----------



## Spex (Aug 20, 2009)

If people don"t like the thread then they shouldn't post.


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

Bucksnort said:


> BigMike, just curious are you a native born Texan? If so did you go to UT? Also I am really against the homosexuals having a special season, then half of our deer camp would have an unfair advantage.


Born and Raised in Texas, and my GrandFather signed a peace treaty that is found inside and on teh wall at teh Monument. Every Relative on my Father's side live on the Reservation in Livingston so i guess the whole family are native Texans.......as for my mother's side, she was born and raised in Texas a s well as was her father..... and no i did not go to UT, and if half the peopel in your deer camp are gay i wouldn't suggest sharing a tent with them or a cabin for that matter. but like i said, i have sat in the stand before and the "dinner bell" ...or Feeder goes off and immediately the deer are trained to run to it by the dozen's....if i now prefer to take the hard work and plant a plot to assist in their meals, there is still no whining of a spinning feeder to draw em in....or if i walk the woods looking for scrapes or activity by an acorn tree or bedding area and set up a tree blind, still better, or if i just try and sneak up on them and make a sport of it......thats my choice.............My question to you is, how far do your roots go back in the great state of Texas?????


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

To each their own- I like a good slow stalk hunt as much as the next guy - Problem is, when your are on a 7000 acre lease with multiple members, this is not practical. In fact, rules are set that there is to be no roaming the lease by foot or any other means during certain times (AM and PM) for safety reasons 

The way I see it is this: I don't have feeders set up to allow me to shoot everything that walks out. Between 3 of us, we have 8 different blinds and 14 feeders. This allows us a variety of locations to hunt and the ability to see what quality of deer we have in the area. I believe this allows us a better opportunity to harvest the best animals that compliment the needs of the MLD program.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

where's the sport in "spot and stalk" with a high caliber rifle, do it with a trad bow first, then we can talk about "no baiting in TX", that is the true way to hunt, not cheating with big gun and scope. :biggrin:


popkern??? :rotfl:


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

guys why cant we all just get along? to each his own there is no reason to push your hunting styles on anyone else.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

BIGMIKE77 said:


> Born and Raised in Texas, and my GrandFather signed a peace treaty that is found inside and on teh wall at teh Monument. Every Relative on my Father's side live on the Reservation in Livingston so i guess the whole family are native Texans.......as for my mother's side, she was born and raised in Texas a s well as was her father..... and no i did not go to UT, and if half the peopel in your deer camp are gay i wouldn't suggest sharing a tent with them or a cabin for that matter. but like i said, i have sat in the stand before and the "dinner bell" ...or Feeder goes off and immediately the deer are trained to run to it by the dozen's....if i now prefer to take the hard work and plant a plot to assist in their meals, there is still no whining of a spinning feeder to draw em in....or if i walk the woods looking for scrapes or activity by an acorn tree or bedding area and set up a tree blind, still better, or if i just try and sneak up on them and make a sport of it......thats my choice.............My question to you is, how far do your roots go back in the great state of Texas?????


Well, I guess that clears that up. I was curious because your views just seemed very "Northern" and liberal to me. Yeah, I'm from Texas from many gens but my mother is a certified **** Arse! and thats okay. They bait too!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Spex said:


> If people don"t like the thread then they shouldn't post.


 Not true, that is one of the reasons for the forum.


----------



## workn2huntnfish (Aug 1, 2008)

BIGMIKE77 said:


> Just to Hijack the thread about Hijacking your deer and "special corner".....
> I had two best friends almost kill each other over a hunting lease they shared for 4 years when one shot a real nice 170+ 11 pt....Texas should definitely follow some of these other states and make it "NO BAITING" or at least limit baiting,hell, I have never hunted National Forest, but i heard it is no baiting and i could respect a story and trophy out of that place. lets see, it starts with spears on horse back, bows and arrows, rifles, then 1000 yard rifles with feeders and blinds, and yes i have hunted "baited blinds" in the past, and each year i have tried to make it more of a challenge. we moved the feeders to 200 and 300 yards for rifle (and i have no choice as this is a vendor's lease, but i guess i could choose not to go), and this year there will not be a feeder that "rings the dinner bell" we will put out acorns when we get there. (yes, still baiting, but no where close to a FEEDER" and the year after next, we will get rid of the blinds and feeders and use scents, rattling and spot and stalk on both my vendors lease and my own spot. Thank's to my 8 year old son for opening my eyes on his first hunting trip and saying "ummm, dad, do they come here everyday to eat? well i though we were gonna go HUNTING, this is boring just waiting for them to come and eat, lets go find them and sneak up on em, that will be a lot more fun..." ......and as i love my son with all my heart, i would appreciate you keep the slanders to yourself...


Hey, BigMike, congrads on having a son that 'gets it' more than 99% of Texas hunters. Do you hear that Kyle and Goatchze.


----------



## jiginit (Jun 8, 2010)

*No Baiting*

Big Mike, Let me get this straight-Just because your son wants you to get off your a** and hunt by stalking or rattling you think you need to impose laws so no one else can sit on their a** in a stand and do as they wish. Get real bud this is Texas, United States of America. Hunt they way you wish. I like your sons idea, try it stalking is alot of fun if you have the acres for it.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

jiginit said:


> Big Mike, Let me get this straight-Just because your son wants you to get off your a** and hunt by stalking or rattling you think you need to impose laws so no one else can sit on their a** in a stand and do as they wish. Get real bud this is Texas, United States of America. Hunt they way you wish. I like your sons idea, try it stalking is alot of fun if you have the acres for it.


that's the way it comes across don't it...bascially it's "my way or no way"...

i really don't get how people get so upset or let it "bother them" what over people do legally on their side of the fence...

heck, if i wanted to hunt hardcore bad to the bone, i wouldn't leave work for that matter...as it is, i shoot recurve, compound and rifle....just depends on how i feel the particular days i'm hunting...

OP, do you hunt with a rifle by chance, why not pick up a stick and string, no training wheels and give it a shot.


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

osoobsessed said:


> where's the sport in "spot and stalk" with a high caliber rifle, do it with a trad bow first, then we can talk about "no baiting in TX", that is the true way to hunt, not cheating with big gun and scope. :biggrin:
> 
> popkern??? :rotfl:


 not true, the real way to hunt is to do it like the indians did, get on horseback and herd the deer over a cliff.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

zrexpilot said:


> not true, the real way to hunt is to do it like the indians did, get on horseback and herd the deer over a cliff.


nah, my flask of crown would be all over the place.


----------



## workn2huntnfish (Aug 1, 2008)

zrexpilot said:


> not true, the real way to hunt is to do it like the indians did, get on horseback and herd the deer over a cliff.


Now that's funny there. I don't care who you are. 

But really, how much skill is involved in waiting in a heated box blind overlooking a protein/corn feeder, while shooting a 'managed' buck with a scoped rifle? Heck, there's been threads of 6 year old kids shooting monster bucks. Its so easy that way, even toddlers can do it, almost. C'mon people, geez........


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

workn2huntnfish said:


> Now that's funny there. I don't care who you are.
> 
> But really, how much skill is involved in waiting in a heated box blind overlooking a protein/corn feeder, while shooting a 'managed' buck with a scoped rifle? Heck, there's been threads of 6 year old kids shooting monster bucks. Its so easy that way, even toddlers can do it, almost. C'mon people, geez........


do you know how much noise those heaters make in the blinds, man??? :rotfl:

actually though, it's just as hard as finding a trail LEADING to a feeding area and sitting in a tree or ground blind waiting for the same result, be it a feeder or plot.


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

i didnt know I was suppose to make hunting hard, missed that memo i guess


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

zrexpilot said:


> i didnt know I was suppose to make hunting hard, missed that memo i guess


:cheers:

oh and ya, we're putting coversheets on our TPS reports, just saying. :biggrin:


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

You're principled and that's great, but you've got to remember something ... to shoot a MATURE trophy deer, even from an "elevated heated box over a feeder ... even a 'managed' trophy deer with a scoped rifle" ... STILL TAKES PATIENCE ... a SKILL only about 10% of hunters have.



workn2huntnfish said:


> Now that's funny there. I don't care who you are.
> 
> But really, how much skill is involved in waiting in a heated box blind overlooking a protein/corn feeder, while shooting a 'managed' buck with a scoped rifle? Heck, there's been threads of 6 year old kids shooting monster bucks. Its so easy that way, even toddlers can do it, almost. C'mon people, geez........


----------



## workn2huntnfish (Aug 1, 2008)

zrexpilot said:


> i didnt know I was suppose to make hunting hard, missed that memo i guess


Hey, if you're happy succeeding with such low skill levels, so be it and you aren't alone, not at all. Actually, I prefer to have novices on leases so to keep them off my public land where I hunt.


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

If you wanna beat your metrosexual man chest and impress the misses, hunt naked with a spear for all i care.
Just dont tell others how to do it.


----------



## workn2huntnfish (Aug 1, 2008)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> You're principled and that's great, but you've got to remember something ... to shoot a MATURE trophy deer, even from an "elevated heated box over a feeder ... even a 'managed' trophy deer with a scoped rifle" ... STILL TAKES PATIENCE ... a SKILL only about 10% of hunters have.


 Agreed! I never said there was no skill needed, just very little skill.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

workn2huntnfish said:


> Hey, if you're happy succeeding with such low skill levels, so be it and you aren't alone, not at all. Actually, I prefer to have novices on leases so to keep them off my public land where I hunt.


when and why did hunting become so competitive, seems that some have lost the true meaning with the manbearpig chest beating...

anyway, i got a little "excited" with your post.


----------



## workn2huntnfish (Aug 1, 2008)

zrexpilot said:


> If you wanna beat your metrosexual man chest and impress the misses, hunt naked with a spear for all i care.
> Just dont tell others how to do it.


Hey, if you're okay to have the hunting skill level of a six year old child, that's fine with me. Those posts of children shooting monster bucks are your worst arguments.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

workn2huntnfish said:


> Agreed! I never said there was no skill needed, just very little skill.


you're right...

then again, when you have the largest deer population around, it's really hard to tell where them deer are, unless you are trophy hunting?


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

Your not a hunter if you make sport out of hunting.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Alright an elitist. If you don't do it my way you're wrong and its not as skillful. 

BTW I think its highly doubtful you get your fat *** very far from a stand. Much less go native on them.


----------



## workn2huntnfish (Aug 1, 2008)

zrexpilot said:


> Your not a hunter if you make sport out of hunting.


 What??? LOL. What are you trying to say? Did you fall and hit your head?


----------



## workn2huntnfish (Aug 1, 2008)

Too Tall said:


> Alright an elitist. If you don't do it my way you're wrong and its not as skillful.
> 
> BTW I think its highly doubtful you get your fat *** very far from a stand. Much less go native on them.


tt, once again, you show that you don't know much. By the way, tt, I never said your way was wrong, just a whole lot less skilled.


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

workn2huntnfish said:


> What??? LOL. What are you trying to say? Did you fall and hit your head?


Hunting to you is a game, like you need to prove something, your mad skillz, your prowness, I am a god, look what I can do, look at me look at me.
For others we like to kill $hit and eat it.
your a sportsman
we are hunters


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

workn2huntnfish said:


> tt, once again, you show that you don't know much. By the way, tt, I never said your way was wrong, just a whole lot less skilled.


You guys stop feeding the troll. It's clear he has no Clue, knowledge of or about hunting


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

workn2huntnfish said:


> tt, once again, you show that you don't know much. By the way, tt, I never said your way was wrong, just a whole lot less skilled.


curious, what is your avarage shot on public ground?


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

workn2huntnfish said:


> tt, once again, you show that you don't know much. By the way, tt, I never said your way was wrong, just a whole lot less skilled.


So show me what I don't know and lets see how skillful you are. You spout a bunch of garbage that you haven't backed up yet. I'll stand by my statement. You don't get your fat *** away from stand anymore than anyone else.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

workn2huntnfish said:


> Hey, BigMike, congrads on having a son that 'gets it' more than 99% of Texas hunters. Do you hear that Kyle and Goatchze.


Wha???

I hunt both in a box blind over a feeder, as well as spot and stalk (all of the deer I shot this year were spot and stalk with a crossbow). I enjoy both and could care less what YOU do, as long as it's legal.

Clearly you can read, but can you comprehend? I'm saying that a knee-jerk reaction to change the way a lot of Texans hunt because a couple of primadonnas get their panties in a wad over "who's shooting their deer" is absurd.

The people who are lost are not those who use bait, nor those who do not. It's those who've lost sight of why it is that people hunt at all. We're not 3 anymore.

"My deer"? Meh.:spineyes:

BTW, my family has lived in Texas for about 160 years. But what does that have to do with anything? Oh yeah, nothing.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

osoobsessed said:


> curious, what is your avarage shot on public ground?


Don't you know. He runs up to them and yells Woogy Boogy to get them a running and then chases them with a spear. You know, native like.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Too Tall said:


> Don't you know. He runs up to them and yells Woogy Boogy to get them a running and then chases them with a spear. You know, native like.


LOL.... :rotfl: :cheers:


----------



## workn2huntnfish (Aug 1, 2008)

RogerB said:


> You guys stop feeding the troll. It's clear he has no Clue, knowledge of or about hunting


old man, I have more knowledge and skill in my pinky than you have. I have read some of your posts and all you add is a bunch of sarcasm and not much else. But, as always, have a nice day.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

zrexpilot said:


> not true, the real way to hunt is to do it like the indians did, get on horseback and herd the deer over a cliff.


BS on using horses. That's just cheating!


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Main Frame 8 said:


> Problem is, when your are on a 7000 acre lease with multiple members, this is not practical. In fact, rules are set that there is to be no roaming the lease by foot or any other means during certain times (AM and PM) for safety reasons.


That's the rule on any properly managed club or lease. Anyone violating that safety rule should be removed before they end up shooting someone or getting shot themselves.


----------



## workn2huntnfish (Aug 1, 2008)

Too Tall said:


> So show me what I don't know and lets see how skillful you are. You spout a bunch of garbage that you haven't backed up yet. I'll stand by my statement. You don't get your fat *** away from stand anymore than anyone else.


 tt, I get a whole lot further than just about anyone I know. I have hunted this area for nine years and keep hunting until I get my buck. So far, I have come across maybe 6 people back where I hunt total. In nine years. So, you try to figure out how far back I go, tt. I love the challenge and the difficulty in getting my buck as well as getting it back to my truck by two wheeled cart. I know I will get some ridicule about this but hey, y'all just stay in your heated box blind. That's fine with me.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

workn2huntnfish said:


> old man, I have more knowledge and skill in my pinky than you have. I have read some of your posts and all you add is a bunch of sarcasm and not much else. But, as always, have a nice day.


so what is your avarage shot on public land?


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

zrexpilot said:


> If you wanna beat your metrosexual man chest and impress the misses, hunt naked with a spear for all i care.
> 
> Just dont tell others how to do it.


Today there are still people who run down deer on foot and cut their throats with a knife.

Known to the outside as the "Running People", the Tarahumara tribe of the Copper Canyon in Mexico. They call themselves the Raramuri - "the light footed" - a very apt name as they are famed for their ability to run for days without stopping - for example, they hunt deer by endurance running - not running faster than the beast but by keeping on its trail until it collapses from exhaustion!


----------



## workn2huntnfish (Aug 1, 2008)

osoobsessed said:


> so what is your avarage shot on public land?


This year I shot a decent buck at 20 yards and that's about average.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

workn2huntnfish said:


> This year I shot a decent buck at 20 yards and that's about average.


nice, compound or freakcurve?


----------



## workn2huntnfish (Aug 1, 2008)

As someone commented while leaving green, 'you will never get them to admit', I have to agree. So, I will end this enjoyable discussion with you all. Thank God for Texas and the United States. Take care and happy hunting.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

workn2huntnfish said:


> old man, I have more knowledge and skill in my pinky than you have. I have read some of your posts and all you add is a bunch of sarcasm and not much else. But, as always, have a nice day.


That's all rookie hunters deserve is sarcasm. You have yourself a great hunting career Daniel Boone, and when you've hunted by all the various ways most of us have then maybe you'll be taken seriously. Until then rookies should be ignored when pretending to know it all. Have a nice day junior.


----------



## workn2huntnfish (Aug 1, 2008)

RogerB said:


> That's all rookie hunters deserve is sarcasm. You have yourself a great hunting career Daniel Boone, and when you've hunted by all the various ways most of us have then maybe you'll be taken seriously. Until then rookies should be ignored when pretending to know it all. Have a nice junior.


 Whatever, old man.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

workn2huntnfish said:


> tt, I get a whole lot further than just about anyone I know. I have hunted this area for nine years and keep hunting until I get my buck. So far, I have come across maybe 6 people back where I hunt total. In nine years. So, you try to figure out how far back I go, tt. I love the challenge and the difficulty in getting my buck as well as getting it back to my truck by two wheeled cart. I know I will get some ridicule about this but hey, y'all just stay in your heated box blind. That's fine with me.


Whatever. Climb up in your stand like everyone else.

I see you shoot at 20yds. Oh My God that has to be some sort of record. Did you do it with a 300 Win Mag or what.


----------



## texasbagman (Oct 1, 2007)

Somewhere out there, a family of goats is crossing a bridge unharmed.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

workn2huntnfish said:


> old man, I have more knowledge and skill in my pinky than you have.


If you have to tell everybody it don't count, son. :rotfl:


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

texasbagman said:


> Somewhere out there, a family of goats is crossing a bridge unharmed.





boomgoon said:


> If you have to tell everybody it don't count, son. :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

texasbagman said:


> Somewhere out there, a family of goats is crossing a bridge unharmed.


I'm not sure what that means, but it's both a refreshing thought and exponentially more intelligent than the majority of the posts on this thread.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Group hug????? :an5:


----------



## HillCountry Hunter (Apr 9, 2009)

the feeder going off is what wakes me up!


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

AvianQuest said:


> Today there are still people who run down deer on foot and cut their throats with a knife.
> 
> Known to the outside as the "Running People", the Tarahumara tribe of the Copper Canyon in Mexico. They call themselves the Raramuri - "the light footed" - a very apt name as they are famed for their ability to run for days without stopping - for example, they hunt deer by endurance running - not running faster than the beast but by keeping on its trail until it collapses from exhaustion!


I bet those cats wouldn't be complaining about a high fence...


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

workn2huntnfish said:


> old man, I have more knowledge and skill in my pinky than you have. I have read some of your posts and all you add is a bunch of sarcasm and not much else. But, as always, have a nice day.


Now I see why you don't hunt in a box blind... your head is too big.


----------



## texasbagman (Oct 1, 2007)

AvianQuest said:


> I'm not sure what that means, but it's both a refreshing thought and exponentially more intelligent than the majority of the posts on this thread.


http://www.pitt.edu/~dash/type0122e.html


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Just a question to the OP,

I have been hunting 40 years now, and have used about every legal method available to me through the years in one form or fashion. There have been times when I sat in a box blind with a feeder piling corn up over 6" deep and seen absolutely nothing touch it, while oak trees had their roots exposed from the rooting and scraping done by the deer, not to mention the hogs. 

I have also stalked, still hunted, set up in trees and you name it I've probably done it. To this day I have just about always had a feeder working not to hunt by personally, but to bring other folks in to hunt who have little or no experience. I also use these same feeders year round to provide extra protein to the area deer around our small farm. I also plant 4 acres or more of food plots every year I can afford it, both spring and fall, and I hunt none of it. 

Why is putting in a food plot of oats which are not native not baiting, but having a feeder is? To me if your really looking for the answer you need to get a clue first. 

I can totally understand about your sons question and your enthusiasm in wanting to show him how it should be done, however this should be limited to you and him, and not be a concern about changing the world around you to suit your feelings or needs. This is your situation, not mine, and as much as I can appreciate it having three grandsons I am teaching what I know to, there are simply too many situations and areas in this state that with out some sort of draw, you will not harvest a deer period, especially with a child along trying to learn. Granted there are a few areas of the state where you can or have to beat the deer away from a tree with a stick, but these areas are limited and if you are fortunate enough to have one fine. I'm not, and I don't have enough property for the deer to live on, I do have to draw them over. This is fine with me as well as the neighbor who doesn't hunt them anyway.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

aint got time for all that walking for fun stuff gotta get back to work.bait kill eat it works for me .


----------



## Spex (Aug 20, 2009)

workn2huntnfish said:


> Hey, if you're happy succeeding with such low skill levels, so be it and you aren't alone, not at all. Actually, I prefer to have novices on leases so to keep them off my public land where I hunt.


X2
That was priceless


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

I guess it's only "real hunting" when there aren't any deer on the property you hunt. 

or... it's only "real hunting" when you're on public land.... because being "public" makes it "for realz"....

I guess it takes a lot of skill to hang a tree stand, and hope like hell something actually walks by. that's some real hunting there!


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

we clobber 'em with a locomotive from time to time...
but the long walk back for little results kinda take's the fun outta it. 
seldom stop anymore unless the antlers look good and then there's usually just bone chips.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Kyle 1974 said:


> I guess it's only "real hunting" when there aren't any deer on the property you hunt.
> 
> or... it's only "real hunting" when you're on public land.... because being "public" makes it "for realz"....
> 
> I guess it takes a lot of skill to hang a tree stand, and hope like hell something actually walks by. that's some real hunting there!


It's also only "real" if you have to walk 7 miles before setting up your climber in fear that you might get shot by crowds of competing, "equally skilled" badasses throwing empties on the ground at the parking lot/sign in on the side of the highway.

You didn't know ... ?!?!?!


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

kweber said:


> we clobber 'em with a locomotive from time to time...
> 
> but the long walk back for little results kinda take's the fun outta it.
> seldom stop anymore unless the antlers look good and then there's usually just bone chips.


Back in the days when locomotives used coal, it took some skill to run down a good buck. You had to make sure the steam pressure was maintained and you had to open up the valves just at the right time. It was a team effort.

Today with the modern diesel engines, there's no sport at all. Even the rankest newbie can center punch a trophy buck while looking at a Playboy Magazine.


----------



## workn2huntnfish (Aug 1, 2008)

Kyle 1974 said:


> I guess it's only "real hunting" when there aren't any deer on the property you hunt.
> 
> or... it's only "real hunting" when you're on public land.... because being "public" makes it "for realz"....
> 
> I guess it takes a lot of skill to hang a tree stand, and hope like hell something actually walks by. that's some real hunting there!


Ol' Kyle, kyle, why don't you understand? I get it that you are ignorant about any kind of hunting without a box blind and feeder and from your comments, you most likely hunt behind high fence but dang!, try to open your horizons and you might just learn something. By the way, I haven't always hunted public land. I have had leases in the past and trust me, I never used a feeder. I actually shot a 131" in Austin county prior to the 13" rule. Maybe you can go to a wildlife class at TAM and learn something.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

This thread has just made me want to go out and put five more feeders out with 2 tons cap. each and 30 second feeding intervals with a 3/8th's gap throwing 5 times per day with extremely loud "Dinner Bells" to make them really come a runnin so's i can line 'em up! Good for you Mike, don't hunt over Bait, be it feeders or food plots that is your choice and I respect that...But stay outta our Bidness and i will respect that too! :slimer:


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

workn2huntnfish said:


> Ol' Kyle, kyle, why don't you understand? I get it that you are ignorant about any kind of hunting without a box blind and feeder and from your comments, you most likely hunt behind high fence but dang!, try to open your horizons and you might just learn something. By the way, I haven't always hunted public land. I have had leases in the past and trust me, I never used a feeder. I actually shot a 131" in Austin county prior to the 13" rule. Maybe you can go to a wildlife class at TAM and learn something.


no, you are absolutely right. you are so much better of a hunter than me it just hurts. Anyone that has bagged a 131" prior to the 13" rule certainly knows their stuff. (especially in Austin county where teh deer are 3 to 4 times smarter than deer in south texas.)

if you're upset about that whole "homosexual hunting season", I get it.... write the petition, and I'll even sign it so you and your "special buddies" can hunt public land the way you want to. I certainly don't critisize people for their hunting methods, not my style. That's more of a trend you see from certain message board douchbags.... trying to inflate their own lack of success by searching for some flaw with the method someone else hunts.


----------



## Jock Ewing (Mar 26, 2006)

Workn2 hunt must have inadequacies....


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

catchysumfishy said:


> This thread has just made me want to go out and put five more feeders out with 2 tons cap. each and 30 second feeding intervals with a 3/8th's gap throwing 5 times per day with extremely loud "Dinner Bells" to make them really come a runnin so's i can line 'em up! Good for you Mike, don't hunt over Bait, be it feeders or food plots that is your choice and I respect that...But stay outta our Bidness and i will respect that too! :slimer:


Hey, you are on to something. I don't even own a feeder, but I think I will buy several now. Should be some great sales going on now that the season is winding down.

I did something similar after that airhead Sheryl Crow told everyone that they should only use one square of toilet paper per trip to the potty to help save the planet.

This was my response...


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

workn2huntnfish said:


> old man, I have more knowledge and skill in my pinky than you have. I have read some of your posts and all you add is a bunch of sarcasm and not much else. But, as always, have a nice day.


Hey SmartArse, that old man you are talking about was hunting in Vietnam hand to hand combat just so your sorry arse could enjoy the hunting rights you are bittching about.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

huntr4life said:


> Hey SmartArse, that old man you are talking about was hunting in Vietnam hand to hand combat just so your sorry arse could enjoy the hunting rights you are bittching about.


Deep breaths Scott. Don't make me send the Big Cat over to talk to you 
Don't let junior bother, it's not with it


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

had to make a stop today on the way home from work... bought a new timed corn feeder, and three new protein feeders. 

I can't wait until next year.


----------



## JRC (Aug 17, 2005)

just hunt with a blindfold on. shoot at what you hear. that should be a challenge.....


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Kyle 1974 said:


> had to make a stop today on the way home from work... bought a new timed corn feeder, and three new protein feeders.
> 
> I can't wait until next year.


cheater! :slimer:


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

My 14 year old read through this and was inspired. He will be trading in his baitcasters for a cane pole, Schutt football helmet will be traded for the old leather ones they wore back in the day. The high end alloy baseball bat......................nah, gonna just use a wood bat or maybe a broom stick. 

We are discussing using a slingshot to hunt with...................you know, the kind that David used against Goliath?


----------



## workn2huntnfish (Aug 1, 2008)

if you're upset about that whole "homosexual hunting season", I get it.... write the petition, and I'll even sign it so you and your "special buddies" can hunt public land the way you want to. I certainly don't critisize people for their hunting methods, not my style. That's more of a trend you see from certain message board douchbags.... trying to inflate their own lack of success by searching for some flaw with the method someone else hunts.[/QUOTE]

kyle, you know, if you want to hunt your way that uses very little hunting skill, go right ahead. I mean, if you shoot a big buck under a feeder just like some 6 year olds are able to, then be proud of your accomplishment. But, I am willing to bet that you have a lot more skill as a farmer than as a hunter. 

Now, as far as your statement, "if you're upset about that whole "homosexual hunting season", I get it", I have no idea why you KEEP bringing that up numerous times. If you want to come out of the closet, it's okay.


----------



## workn2huntnfish (Aug 1, 2008)

huntr4life said:


> Hey SmartArse, that old man you are talking about was hunting in Vietnam hand to hand combat just so your sorry arse could enjoy the hunting rights you are bittching about.


I'm sure he don't need a punk to stick up for him. Just go back to your deer farm while you still can.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I don't have near enough time to read this whole thread, but......

Bottom line, In Texas, without feeders we couldn't kill near enough deer to effectively control the populations. Unlike other states states, deer don't travel between bedding and feeding areas on a daily basis. The sleep where they eat.

Also, one last thought, your 8 year old's desire to spot and stalk probably has more to do with his lack of attention span than his desire make the hunt more challenging.

Over the years my hunting methods have changed a great deal, some as a result of age, others as a result of experience, and others based on a desire to be challenged. But, I never try to force my methods or standards on other people. As long as the law allows it, hunt however you damm well please.

I'm out!!

Oh, by the way, my 7 year old has decided to go at it "old school" this year. You guys need to get with the program.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

TXPalerider said:


> Bottom line, In Texas, without feeders we couldn't kill near enough deer to effectively control the populations. Unlike other states states, deer don't travel between bedding and feeding areas on a daily basis. The sleep where they eat.
> 
> Also, one last thought, your 8 year old's desire to spot and stalk probably has more to do with his lack of attention span than his desire make the hunt more challenging.


That absolutely nails it!...

If TPWD were to be infiltrated by bleeding heart Yankee types that took feeders out of the equation, we would have a serious deer overpopulation problem.

And you are right about the kids (some of which can shave). Always some yahoo who wants to walk around because they don't have the patience of a hunter.


----------



## workn2huntnfish (Aug 1, 2008)

AvianQuest said:


> That absolutely nails it!...
> 
> If TPWD were to be infiltrated by bleeding heart Yankee types that took feeders out of the equation, we would have a serious deer overpopulation problem.
> 
> And you are right about the kids (some of which can shave). Always some yahoo who wants to walk around because they don't have the patience of a hunter.


I don't think you were referring to me about the Yankee stuff but you have to admit, it doesn't take a whole lot of skill to whack a deer eating under a feeder. Now, if your argument is that it helps with overpopulation than we're right back to you being an efficient deer farmer, eh?


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

workn2huntnfish said:


> I don't think you were referring to me about the Yankee stuff but you have to admit, it doesn't take a whole lot of skill to whack a deer eating under a feeder. Now, if your argument is that it helps with overpopulation than we're right back to you being an efficient deer farmer, eh?


If the shoe fits...

I'm not any more impressed by someone shooting a deer that they come across by walking anymore than one shot by someone patently waiting,. The key is knowing where deer are moving and if that means placing a feeder in the right place, then that will work.

In Texas you have the freedom to hunt by any legal method. No one is trying to tell you that you have to hunt with a feeder, so likewise leave everyone alone who chooses a different method.

We can get all the criticisms we can stand from the PETA freaks without hearing it from other hunters. I think the Hunt Fair Chase Organization says it best...



> *"We are too small of a group not to support each other. If you hunt, you belong to a fraternity. If a hunting method is legal in another state, but not in your state, crying foul won't help the bigger picture. If a way of hunting is under attack in another state, your way is under attack, even if you do not agree with or practice this method."*


As far as the "farmer" comment, there are takers and those you give back. A "miner" takes from the environment without giving anything back while a farmer plants, grows, and then harvests. I'd say a stalker is like a miner, while someone who plants food crops and provides feed is helping far more animals than he will ever harm.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

Sounds like the OP is trying to spice up his boring, every day, 9-5, the misses won't give him no lovin' life. He's on a board fishing for an argument cause he doesn't have anything better to do, trying to change the world of deer hunting because he has become bored with it. If you want some exciting hunting that tests your skill, go hunt muledeer in CO with a bow or stag hunting in New Zealand. 
I get it, you're bored with hunting deer from a stand and feeder. I'll admit, I get bored with it sometimes too. I'll break up the monotony with a hunt from a brush blind in a remote spot that no one has hunted or just hoof it in the same areas with buckshot. But telling everyone else to stop hunting with corn is ignorant. Typical, Nancy Pelosi, Californian elitist bullsh!t talk.


----------



## Clint Leopold (Mar 7, 2006)

I think it's kinda funny that prior to this hunting season your method of hunting was with the use of a feeder. Then your 8 y/o son said it wasn't fun so you changed your way of thinking and expect everyone else to follow your lead because its not sportsman like or challenging...when you've been doing it your whole life that way. Come on man....it's ok if you wanna hunt that way, but don't tell others they have to.


----------



## Jock Ewing (Mar 26, 2006)

Nm


----------



## gutpile (Jan 4, 2008)

Come one guys, we are supposed to be family here!! Now cut all the bullbutter, and let's just hunt and bag a trophy buck your own way. This is a hunting forum and we need to share hunting stories. This post should have never been posted, and I aint pointing fingers. We have Texas state laws and lets follow them. Hunt how you want, and leave this childish BS to the children. I am not going to bash anyone, because I hunt just the way I want and it is in the guidelines of TPWD. Now can we cut the ****???

The ole Gutpile


----------



## -D (Jul 13, 2010)

Last thing anyone needs is the government giving us another law or two ....... I think everyone needs to go out and hunt in which ever presently legal fashion makes then happy.


----------



## SWC (Jun 20, 2009)

HE VOTED FOR OBAMA!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

*Is this considered baiting?*

Wonder how he got the bandage on his left hand?


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

This thread has inspired me to start hunting deer with a rock...in the desert....naked. None of that sissy easy stuff like guns, fancy bows, climbing tree stands or those pansy looking little two-wheeled "deer carts".

I want to hunt so I can come on this Board and boast about being a "real hunter" and be able to complain about everyone elses methods as "taking the easy way", I should feel the hunting knowledge begin to swell inside me starting in my little finger (I'm told).

I hope to fill my stump with hunting knowledge, just in case the whole naked, rock throwing, desert hunting thing doesn't work out, and I go back to my old ways


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

You left out the part about punks :rotfl:


----------



## tiger (Jun 1, 2004)

All I can say is wow...lots of BS here...from both sides,I dont care were anybody hunts or how you do it,but I am glad to see a boy wanting to learn how to hunt,I hope someone teaches him about scrapes,rubs the moon phases how to age a deer bla bla bla.....


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

tiger said:


> All I can say is wow...lots of BS here...from both sides,I dont care were anybody hunts or how you do it,but I am glad to see a boy wanting to learn how to hunt,I hope someone teaches him about scrapes,rubs the moon phases how to age a deer bla bla bla.....


i can honestly tell ya, my posts in here were BS because i really don't care, but have been bored at the office and itching to either go fishing or hunting.  :slimer:


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

State_Vet said:


> This thread has inspired me to start hunting deer with a rock...in the desert....naked. None of that sissy easy stuff like guns, fancy bows, climbing tree stands or those pansy looking little two-wheeled "deer carts".
> I hope to fill my stump with hunting knowledge, just in case the whole naked, rock throwing, desert hunting thing doesn't work out, and I go back to my old ways


You should benefit from the special "homosexual" season!


----------



## duck_slayer89 (Oct 27, 2008)

i grew up hunting deer in blinds i started out loving it then liked it then just did it because that was the only hunting my dad did. but i went duck hunting with my uncle when i was 8. that was a blast but my unhcle went to college so i just duck hunted a pond alone now and then. when i got to be around 17 some of my buddies liked to duck hunt and we could drive ourselves. i havent hunted out of anything fancier than a wood bench and brushed up cow panels since. i do miss the taste of deer so i may find a buddy wanting to take some does off of his place next year. my main point here is for the dads which i am not yet. If your kid is interested in hunting make it as fun as possible for them as you can. or take a chance of loosing the hunting/fishing buddy i think we have all dream of having.



and if someone elses kid has his own outlook on what is really hunting. Let the guy be proud and serve the negativity to another post there are plenty of them to be served.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Bucksnort said:


> You should benefit from the special "homosexual" season!


words of experience, I presume?:biggrin:


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey don't knock the special gay deer season...


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

That just ain't right..........


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM (Jun 24, 2008)

You hunt your way and I'll hunt my way.
Other than that... leave me the hell alone and I;ll leave you alone.

HOOK'EM


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

If you gonna have a **** season, you gonna have a ***** season, now we don't want to leave the ladies out.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

I agree with your son 100% on just sitting and watching a corn feeder. I Will NOT do it, I refuse. If I cannot tailgate feed at least 2 or 3 hundred yards of sendero too, then I'm out. No wonder he gets bored.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Bukkskin said:


> I agree with your son 100% on just sitting and watching a corn feeder. I Will NOT do it, I refuse. If I cannot tailgate feed at least 2 or 3 hundred yards of sendero too, then I'm out. No wonder he gets bored.


LOL


----------

